# Welches Gehäuse für Triple-Radiator



## Der Dudelsack (6. Oktober 2008)

*Welches Gehäuse für Triple-Radiator*

Hallo an alle,
Ich suche ein neues Gehäuse fur mein sys und möchte einen Triple-Radiator verbauen.

Ich hab mir den TFC Xchanger 360 wegen seiner guten Leistung ausgesucht.

In welches Gehäuse passt der rein?
1. Cooler Master Cosmos S RC-1100-KKN1-GP
2. Cooler Master HAF Tower RC-932-KKN1-GP 
3. Lian Li PC-P80 ARMORSUIT Big-Tower 

Bin auch dankbar für andere (Gehäuse-)Vorschläge.

Wäre schön wenn die Cases auch noch Platz für einen zweiten (Single-oder Double-)Radi hätten.

Hoffe auf viele Antworten zu meinem ersten Beitrag.
*Danke!!!*


----------



## Digger (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für Triple-Radiator*

ertsma herzlich wilkommen. duck dir doch erstma http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/3496-wakue-case-liste.html an... da gibts viele vorschläge, auch wie sie dort eingebaut werden


----------



## nemetona (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für Triple-Radiator*

Nimm das Cosmos S, es ist komplett vorbereitet für den Einbau eines 360ers im Deckel.
Gruß, Nemetona


----------



## Der Dudelsack (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für Triple-Radiator*

Danke für eure Antworten!!!
Ich werde das Coolermaster Cosmos S nehmen.
P.S.: Cooles Forum mit netten Leuten


----------



## Olstyle (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für Triple-Radiator*

Fertig vorbereitet gibt es auch bei Lian Li, und zwar beim A70 und A71 durch nachkaufbare Deckel.


----------



## Taigao (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für Triple-Radiator*

Also kann dir nur das Antec 1200 Gamer Edition empfehlen .
Hab dort selber nen Tripple Radi drin . 8)
Hier der Link : Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Twelve Hundred Ultimate Gamer Case

Grüße Taigao


----------



## boss3D (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Gehäuse für Triple-Radiator*



Taigao schrieb:


> Hab dort selber nen Tripple Radi drin . 8)


Und wo bringt man den da unter? Mir kommt das Gehäuse ehrlich gesagt zu kurz vor, um da einen Triple-Radi an den Boden zu montieren ...

MfG, boss3D


----------

